# Making broth out of the chicken carcass?



## christianmomof3 (Dec 28, 2006)

I roasted a chicken and am boiling the bones to make broth.
How long do I boil em?
Any good seasoning?
I have no idea what I am doing.
Thanks


----------



## VeraBlue (Dec 28, 2006)

Chop some tomatoes, carrots, onions, celery and garlic cloves.  Big, ugly pieces are fine, you're not going to eat them.  Heat a good size stock pot and  drizzle 1/4 cup olive oil into the hot pot.  Cook the vegetables  with a teaspoon of thyme about 8-10 minutes till they begin to carmelize.  Deglaze the hot pan with about 1/2 cup sherry. (you could omit this, but why why why).   Then, add about a gallon  to a gallon and a half of water to the pot, along with the bones, and simmer gently for 2 hours.  S&P to taste, at the end.   Strain throuh a fine mesh strainer.


----------



## christianmomof3 (Dec 28, 2006)

oh, that sounds yummy. I just chopped up 1/4 onion, a carrot and a celery stalk and threw those in along with some parsley stems and about 5 peppercorns. I put in the juice leftover from roasting the chicken already and I had put some Marsala wine in and on the chicken, so that is in the roasting juices that are in there.
I will try what you said next time. 
It is already late - and it smells so yummy cooking  . I will let it cook until I go to bed I guess. 
Garlic sounds good - I will go toss in some of that.


----------



## sattie (Dec 29, 2006)

I echo VeraBlue... I save all my chicken carcasses and do exactly that.  I brown the carcass a bit, then add the veggies and water, boil for a while and then strain and pour into a vessle and chill.  Chilling will allow the grease to float to the top and harden, then you can scrape it off.  I pour it into baggies, 1 cup and lay flat and freeze.  I use a shoe box to organize it all... beef, then chicken, then veggie stock.  It is very versatile... don't be afraid to experiment!!!


----------



## VeraBlue (Dec 29, 2006)

christianmomof3 said:
			
		

> oh, that sounds yummy. I just chopped up 1/4 onion, a carrot and a celery stalk and threw those in along with some parsley stems and about 5 peppercorns. I put in the juice leftover from roasting the chicken already and I had put some Marsala wine in and on the chicken, so that is in the roasting juices that are in there.
> I will try what you said next time.
> It is already late - and it smells so yummy cooking  . I will let it cook until I go to bed I guess.
> Garlic sounds good - I will go toss in some of that.



Sounds good..but avoid parsely stems, opting for the leaves, instead.  The stems are bitter.


----------



## licia (Dec 29, 2006)

A gallon to a gallon and a half of water? was that a humongous chicken? I usually just add water to cover the carcass by about 2 inches and cook  on low for about 30 minutes to an hour. I then strain the stock and put in freezer containers.  I can flavor it to go with whatever I choose when I use it.


----------



## VeraBlue (Dec 29, 2006)

licia said:
			
		

> A gallon to a gallon and a half of water? was that a humongous chicken? I usually just add water to cover the carcass by about 2 inches and cook  on low for about 30 minutes to an hour. I then strain the stock and put in freezer containers.  I can flavor it to go with whatever I choose when I use it.



If you are happy with your results, wonderful.


----------



## Sararwelch (Dec 29, 2006)

My CIA Professional Chef book says 8lbs of chicken bones for 1 gallon of water, carrots onions and celery, salt and herbs. Simmer for 4 to 6 hours.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 29, 2006)

Just to highlight what others have said -- simmer gently, don't boil.


----------



## Vyshtia (Dec 29, 2006)

I think I remember an Alton Brown show where he said to add the chicken carcass to cold water and allow the whole thing to rise to temperature together.  He explained that if you put the carcass directly into boiling water, it would shock the bones and all the pores would close up - resulting in less "release" into the water.

Does this sound right?  In my brain, I would think it doesn't matter because you're going to be simmering it for so long (1-2 hrs) that even if the pores closed up at first, the entirety of it should weaken being in the simmering water and anything that is going to fall apart/release will.

Your thoughts?


----------



## GB (Dec 29, 2006)

I saw that show too Vyshtia and something about his logic did not make much sense to me either. I do start with cold water, but I also split my bones to make it easier for stuff to flow out.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 29, 2006)

I recall that too, sort of.  But I thought the cold water was to reduce scum?


----------



## GB (Dec 29, 2006)

What Alton said what that the bones are porous and if you put them in cold water then the cologen (sp?) will seal up the holes too fast as soon as it hits the water.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Dec 29, 2006)

I "simmer" (actually just under a simmer) rather than boil.
I like 8-10lbs of bones per gallon, so I wouldn't use any more than four cups of water for a 2lb pile of carcasses/wings.  I try to keep a gallon of both standard and roasted (brown) chicken stock on hand, along with brown veal stock and fish stock.  Those four stocks work with 90+% of the dishes I cook.

Lately I've been cooking some non-western dishes, and have been making my chicken and veal stocks with just bones and water (leaving out the herbs and aromatics).  Then I tailor the stocks for the dishes I use by simmering the aromatics I want to infuse the broth with as I prepare my mise en place for the rest of the dish.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 29, 2006)

At somewhere around 180 to 190 degrees, the collagen and connecting tissues begin to melt and dissolve into the liquid (water).  Teh bones should be split to allow the marrow and its nutrients to also be extracted into the broth.  Celery is slightly acidic and will help this process.  A good meat stock will have a certain viscosity to it due to the dissolved collagen (the stuff they make gelatine from).  The stock will be rich in flavor and nutrients.  Like others have said, I refridgerate my stock to let the fat rise to the top and harden.  I then lift it off and discard it.  Teh stock is gelled by this time and resembles a meat-flavored gellatine.  When heated, it again turns liquid.

It isn't well known, but if you brown ground beef with the lid on, you can pour off the resultant juices and get a great beef stock due to the high amount of connecting tissue in the ground beef.  Just chill and remove the fat.  Use it as you would any other beef stock.  It has a wonderful flavor.  After removing the liquid, add a bit of salt and continue browning the meat until it develops the color you want.

Stocks not only taste great, but are high in nutritional value.  They make great soups, and are the bases for many great small sauses and gravies.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## christianmomof3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Thank you all for your great replies!  I am making gumbo later - will the stock work for that?  The recipe I have for the gumbo calls for water and beef bullion cubes.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 29, 2006)

It will work as long as you don't mind replacing beef stock with chicken stock.


----------



## GB (Dec 29, 2006)

Personally, I would have no problem using the chicken stock you are making in your gumbo. I think that would taste just fine.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 29, 2006)

Nix the beef bouillon... if you are making gumbo!
Just go with the chicken and maybe some andouille sausage..Or subsitute the very best other smoked sausage you can buy!


----------



## VeraBlue (Dec 29, 2006)

I want gumbo.


----------



## skilletlicker (Dec 29, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> ...I also split my bones to make it easier for stuff to flow out.


How do you do that?


----------



## Alix (Dec 29, 2006)

skilletlicker said:
			
		

> How do you do that?


 
I'm not sure how GB does it, but all I do is break the backbone from the ribs and sort of pull the ribs apart a bit. Sort of crack them, but not really break them otherwise you find bits of bone in your soupbowl. BLECH!

I'm not sure if anyone addressed this, (likely they did so please forgive my repitition) but a tbsp of cider vinegar will help to leach all the good stuff from the bones into your soup. Don't overdo the vinegar though.


----------



## GB (Dec 29, 2006)

I basically just take my cleaver and whack the bones with the spine of the cleaver, not the blade. I don't really split them from tip to bottom, but just break them open a bit.


----------



## FraidKnot (Dec 30, 2006)

True stock should be simmered long and slow.  As others have stated, add some vegetables - onion, carrot, celery.  Add peppercorns.  Maybe a little salt, how much depending on how much liquid but I wouldn't add too much.  I tend to not add herbs because it might contrast with what you plan to use the stock for later, although parsley is a good neutral herb so I throw some in there 

30 minutes is (IMHO) too short a time to simmer stock.  I cover the carcass well with water (and I also throw in some reserved chicken wings, necks, etc., which I keep on hand in the freezer for making stock with).  Bring it to a boil, reduce heat to a simmer.  Cover and let it go, lightly simmering, about 4 hours.  Strain it into another deep pot or into freezer containers for later use.  Discard the vegetables and bones; they've outlived their usefulness. 

Now, *important*:  Chill the stock in the refrigerator, preferably overnight.  Spoon the congealed layer of fat off the top.  If you have made perfect chicken stock it will appear to be gellied!   Not to worry, you've done it *right*!  The stock will liquify upon reheating.  It's perfect.

And yes, of course, you can use it in Gumbo.  Who hasn't heard of Chicken & Sausage Gumbo? (raise your hands... heheh)

Fraidy


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 30, 2006)

FraidKnot said:
			
		

> True stock should be simmered long and slow.  As others have stated, ...
> 
> ...Now, *important*: Chill the stock in the refrigerator, preferably overnight. Spoon the congealed layer of fat off the top. If you have made perfect chicken stock it will appear to be gellied!   Not to worry, you've done it *right*!  The stock will liquify upon reheating.  It's perfect.
> 
> ...



Hmmmm.  This all sounds familiar.

I am so guilty of repeating what someone else has already said.  It's because I don't always read every post in the topic and so don't realize that what I'm saying has already been posted.

I'm glad that I'm not the only one who repeats ideas around here.  And just so ya know, I'm certainly not slamming your post, FraidKnot.  As a point of fact, you added some things that I should have said.  Thanks.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## christianmomof3 (Dec 30, 2006)

FraidKnot said:
			
		

> True stock should be simmered long and slow. As others have stated, add some vegetables - onion, carrot, celery. Add peppercorns. Maybe a little salt, how much depending on how much liquid but I wouldn't add too much. I tend to not add herbs because it might contrast with what you plan to use the stock for later, although parsley is a good neutral herb so I throw some in there
> 
> 30 minutes is (IMHO) too short a time to simmer stock. I cover the carcass well with water (and I also throw in some reserved chicken wings, necks, etc., which I keep on hand in the freezer for making stock with). Bring it to a boil, reduce heat to a simmer. Cover and let it go, lightly simmering, about 4 hours. Strain it into another deep pot or into freezer containers for later use. Discard the vegetables and bones; they've outlived their usefulness.
> 
> ...


Ok, good, because mine did come out gellied.  I simmered it about 2 or 21/2 hours and I did refrigerate it and scrape off the fat from the top.  I used two cups of it in my gumbo and two cups of water and two beef bullion cubes - and I froze the rest of the stock in sandwich bags of one cup each.
The gumbo had turkey smoked sausage, shrimp and my leftover roasted chicken.  I also tossed in a bit of chopped fresh spinach at the end because I had some.  It was delicious and there was none leftover. (I kind of wanted there to be a little leftover so I could have some today, but it is gone.)   I had a church potluck dinner at my house. Many people ate several helpings of the gumbo.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 30, 2006)

christianmomof3 said:
			
		

> Ok, good, because mine did come out gellied. I simmered it about 2 or 21/2 hours and I did refrigerate it and scrape off the fat from the top. I used two cups of it in my gumbo and two cups of water and two beef bullion cubes - and I froze the rest of the stock in sandwich bags of one cup each.
> The gumbo had turkey smoked sausage, shrimp and my leftover roasted chicken. I also tossed in a bit of chopped fresh spinach at the end because I had some. It was delicious and there was none leftover. (I kind of wanted there to be a little leftover so I could have some today, but it is gone.) I had a church potluck dinner at my house. Many people ate several helpings of the gumbo.



I love hearing success stories like yours.  It does my heart good.  Congrats.  You are now a cullinary star, at least with gumbo.  Good job.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## licia (Dec 30, 2006)

I made chicken and dumplings with part of the stock from my rotisserie chickens. I had bought two and we only used about half of each - 1 lemon pepper, the other mojo flavored.  I only added a can of cream of chicken soup with herbs and some pepper and used frozen dumplings.  They may have been the best we've ever had. The gravy was so rich even dh used some french bread to eat it up. I have enough to make another recipe, but will keep it in the freezer til we are finished with all the holiday stuff. I still have about a half of the ham and a bit of the rib roast to use up.


----------



## black chef (Dec 31, 2006)

Sararwelch said:
			
		

> My CIA Professional Chef book says 8lbs of chicken bones for 1 gallon of water, carrots onions and celery, salt and herbs. Simmer for 4 to 6 hours.



when i make my seafood + chicken + sausage gumbo, i debone all the chicken from 2 whole chickens and roast the bones & skin in the oven until very brown.

i add the roasted bones and skin to simmering water along with chopped onions, bell pepper, celery, garlic, and herbs to create a stock that would wake you up from a good sleep; it makes your WHOLE house smell wonderful.


----------

